# Has anyone ordered from Tackle Direct?



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has ordered from Tackle Direct out of NJ, and what kind of experience you have had with timely shipping. Anyone some what close to them order from them, like from NY, PA, or MD. I placed an order on Sunday and they still haven't shipped it. I talked to a guy there yesterday and he said it was all packed up to go, but for some reason still hasn't shipped. Everything was in stock and like I said its ready to go, whats the hold up ?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im from NYC and i order once
over 250$ 2 reels some line and hooks


i had a problem with my reels. as they had it listed in stock. 
but when i doubled up on the phone. they ran out of that model, and they immediately placed an order to the distributor. said theyll get it in about 4 days.

then asked if i wanted the other items first. i said yes. so i got the line and hooks the next day.

so come 4 days, i call again. they said they got their shipment of reel and mine is being shipped already. i got the reels the next day.

all in all. its was a good experience.
if i order again. ill know now, just add what you need into the cart, then call them. double check the list.
then confirm the order online


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*good*

i had a good experience with them about 6 months ago...got a saltiga surf within a week of ordering.;


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

USEF THE MAG said:


> i had a good experience with them about 6 months ago...got a saltiga surf within a week of ordering.;


thats what I ordered, I just thought it would have been shipped by now


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They run hot and cold. Their prices can be a little high but fir the most part they aren't too bad. They are about 25 a min drive away from me.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm still waiting for my Suffix Tri I ordered in X'mas 2006.

Called a many times...same answer, its shipped...asked for a receipt...said they emailed it...never got it...asked for a hard copy via snail mail...never got it....

$35.00 + tax down the drain.

Credit card got rung, but 1lb spool never arrived. Got very bad customer service and never got the refund.

I'll never order from them again.

But like the Dogg said.....Hot and cold service....musta been cold.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> thats what I ordered, I just thought it would have been shipped by now


saltiga surf rod or reel? $400 i hope you're not getting the spinner, if so- big mistake.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> saltiga surf rod or reel? $400 i hope you're not getting the spinner, if so- big mistake.


nope, Not the Balistic


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> nope, Not the Balistic


a reel or a rod?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I am getting the 12' saltiga surf rod. I have the 10' and really like it for the money, but I want one longer then the ten so I got the 12


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Man thats really weird, I love that place. They always seem to get me my stuff lightning fast, I always am double checking to make sure I didnt pay extra for the fast shipping. Hope they get that fixed.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> I am getting the 12' saltiga surf rod. I have the 10' and really like it for the money, but I want one longer then the ten so I got the 12


i think eric has one for sale. = ooeric.
you can work put a deal with him. 
BTW, let him know of the reel you got from me. show him the handle, he got one from me with the crappy handle. i bey he'll die with envy.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> i think eric has one for sale. = ooeric.
> you can work put a deal with him.
> BTW, let him know of the reel you got from me. show him the handle, he got one from me with the crappy handle. i bey he'll die with envy.


dont worry ray i wont die that easily. ive deciding to clear out all the spinner gear i have. including that powersurf. so people.. im gonna list a big bunch of items soon on the classifieds.

all i ever ask my dad is to just treat his gear a little bit better please.
then he goes off saying they are tools. i use them.

so i ask him. so if you buy a 200$ tool. and you use it, would you like it breaking in 1 week. then you buy another 200$ one. or would you just take care of it.

he doesnt answer.

ive had enough with my old mans attitude and yelling at me, when i got him all the nice stuff to use.
says things like how he doesnt even want to use it. yada yada yada.

im like.. oh okay then. im selling all of it. you buy your own shit then pops


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> They run hot and cold. Their prices can be a little high but fir the most part they aren't too bad. They are about 25 a min drive away from me.


"Hot and cold" has been my experience with them too. I've had orders delivered in a matter of days and I've had stuff on backorder for a month. I never got ripped off though. 

I think rod orders with them may take longer because they sometimes have the rods drop-shipped from the manufacturer, not out of stock.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Always have had good experiences dealing with Tackle Direct.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well after the third call last night my rod got here just like he said it would, So I guess I have no complaints.


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Yea You DO

Three calls later you get your stuff. Man go to Gregs's bait shop listed on this forum. You'll see what good service is all about.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

LostLures said:


> Yea You DO
> 
> Three calls later you get your stuff. Man go to Gregs's bait shop listed on this forum. You'll see what good service is all about.



I have ordered from Greg a few times, his service is good but when you are on a buget you have to go where to can get it for a lower price. I hate to be that way but thats what you gotta do


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Sudsrat said:


> Always have had good experiences dealing with Tackle Direct.


Ditto, I usually make a couple of purchase a year. Prompt curtious service, no complaints


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

I ordered from them last year and it went fine. I even returned the item with no problems. I guess they were hot that day.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have ordered from them twice, both experiences were good to me.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Hurricane44 said:


> I have ordered from them twice, both experiences were good to me.


Same here once when I lived in NY and the sec time living in MD. Good in my book.


----------

